# kayaking/rafting company for sale



## gamskijh (Aug 24, 2006)

Summit County based kayaking operation for sale colorado river permit and retail gear and kayak instructional equipment. Please call Glenn at 970-409-9903 This is a turn key operation ready to go for a reasonable price.


----------

